# Euroleague: Week 2



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Partizan over Real Madrid is an interesting note for Week 2: Milenko Tepic had 16 points, 2 rebounds, 5 assists and hit 50% of his shots from 2 and 3; Aleksandar Rasic had 18 points. Daniel Ewing had a HUGE game over SLUC Nancy, with 32 points (7/9 2pt, 6/8 3pt), 3 and 3. Roma topped DKV Joventut big, and Jennings had a poor game, 1-5 pts 1 ast, 2 TO. Tau edged Union Olimpija 91-90, with Tiago Splitter getting 16, 4 and 2 in 16 minutes in his first game. JC Navarro had 21 pts and 4 asts in a big win over Panathinaikos. Carlos Arroyo with a BIG comeback after a bad game one, 20 pts, 5 rebounds, 8 assists and 2 steals. Mirsad Turkcan defies age, 25 points, 9 rebounds in a win over Alba Berlin.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

Man in next round Olypiacos with Chilldress, Papaloukas and Vujcic comes in Zagreb and I will try everythig to go to the game, but unfortunaly chanses for that are small. Anyway great start for Cibona this year 2-0


----------

